# Spouse Interview for French Citizenship - what are your experiences?



## SonOfFrench

Hi all

My wife and I have finally received our Livret de famille and meet all the criteria for her to be naturalized French. The only issue is speaking French - she is at A2 level at the moment. 

What are your experiences with the interview at the officials? We will be doing this at the consulate in Zurich but keen to hear what anyone's experience is anywhere else in France or around the world.

I'm mainly interested to hear if the sponsor (me in this case) will have to be present at the interview? I unfortunately do not speak French so wondering how this would go in reality (!)

Look forward to hearing from everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

On taking French nationality by marriage, one of the requirements is adequate assimilation, including a sufficient mastery of the French language. This is the Service Public page on that subject (i.e justification of sufficient French skills): https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F11926

Unless she is over the age of 60, she is expected to have a certificate of having achieved a B1 level of French. Normally, you can arrange for this testing through the local Alliance Française or a similar recognized language agency. (There is a link from the page to the official list of testing agencies.)

Even if her French spouse can't speak French, they are going to expect her to produce the certificate. (There are a couple of other options - but they involve having studied in France and the like.) Until she has that, she does not meet all the criteria for taking French nationality.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SonOfFrench

Thanks Bev. My wife will get to B1... or wait until she's 60  

What I'm trying to understand is if I need to also get to B1 as her sponsor? Just trying to imagine how that interview would go with her if I need to also be in the room?


----------



## Bevdeforges

SonOfFrench said:


> What I'm trying to understand is if I need to also get to B1 as her sponsor? Just trying to imagine how that interview would go with her if I need to also be in the room?


In your situation, you're considered French from birth, so even if you don't speak any French at all, it's no big deal. (Weird, yes, but that's how these things work.) 

As EH has implied, I wouldn't expect much of an "interview" - it's just a matter of having all your papers in order for the application. Maybe a short interview. There are normally one or two "interviews" for those taking French nationality through marriage if you're in France when applying - one with the local police/gendarmes and another possibly at the prefecture. My French husband had to come to the prefecture interview - but I got the impression that they were mostly interested in screening for bogus marriages. They used the "interview" to fill in a couple of bits of information in their files (wanted, for example, my educational background - starting with high school). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SonOfFrench

Bevdeforges said:


> In your situation, you're considered French from birth, so even if you don't speak any French at all, it's no big deal. (Weird, yes, but that's how these things work.)
> 
> As EH has implied, I wouldn't expect much of an "interview" - it's just a matter of having all your papers in order for the application. Maybe a short interview. There are normally one or two "interviews" for those taking French nationality through marriage if you're in France when applying - one with the local police/gendarmes and another possibly at the prefecture. My French husband had to come to the prefecture interview - but I got the impression that they were mostly interested in screening for bogus marriages. They used the "interview" to fill in a couple of bits of information in their files (wanted, for example, my educational background - starting with high school).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the responses. What I am worried about is the French integration part of the application. If I don't speak French, but my wife (would be) B1 level, the interviewer could say that she's not properly integrated... just thinking worst case. 

A terrible situation would be her going through the B1 language process only to be turned down the citizenship because of me which is ironic as I'm her sponsor!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Nope, it doesn't work that way. You're not really her "sponsor" in the US scheme of things. You're her French husband. Your French nationality isn't at issue here. If she has the necessary B2 level of language, she's fine. The "assimilation" bit has largely been used for those living in France. It might help if you have visited France now and then or if you can show some interest in France (like taking French classes), but coming from outside of France I don't think they're going to judge your level of integration.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SonOfFrench

Bevdeforges said:


> Nope, it doesn't work that way. You're not really her "sponsor" in the US scheme of things. You're her French husband. Your French nationality isn't at issue here. If she has the necessary B2 level of language, she's fine. The "assimilation" bit has largely been used for those living in France. It might help if you have visited France now and then or if you can show some interest in France (like taking French classes), but coming from outside of France I don't think they're going to judge your level of integration.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev... phew... OK she'll keep on going until B1 (not B2 as you mention above...the link says B1 )

Thanks all for our help!


----------



## Elfen

Hello!

I posted this on another thread, but just realized this is more recent, so trying here, too. More details below, but essentially would be so grateful to learn kinds of things I need to know/be prepared for when going to the interview for obtaining French nationality through marriage (living in US). 

I am an American citizen married to a French man, living in the US and hoping to get a French citizenship. I have two children from a previous relationship and a child with my current husband. My youngest child already has dual citizenship. We learned that if I obtain citizenship before my older children are 18, they can also get the citizenship. We are through many of the hurdles - I have passed the B1 level, we've turned in all the paperwork, etc. and our interview is scheduled. I am wondering what I should expect at the interview? Our interview is in LA. My older two children and my husband need to be with me. We are so eager to become French for so many reasons and hope our application will go through.

Thank you!


----------



## pgcfriend2

Bevdeforges said:


> On taking French nationality by marriage, one of the requirements is adequate assimilation, including a sufficient mastery of the French language. This is the Service Public page on that subject (i.e justification of sufficient French skills): Comment justifier de son niveau de connaissance de la langue française ?
> 
> Unless she is over the age of 60, she is expected to have a certificate of having achieved a B1 level of French. Normally, you can arrange for this testing through the local Alliance Française or a similar recognized language agency. (There is a link from the page to the official list of testing agencies.)
> 
> Even if her French spouse can't speak French, they are going to expect her to produce the certificate. (There are a couple of other options - but they involve having studied in France and the like.) Until she has that, she does not meet all the criteria for taking French nationality.
> Cheers,
> Bev


UPDATE 03/16/2022: The laws have changed. Now the only exception to taking the TCF test is if you have a physical disability you have to take the test.


----------

